# 100% Mortgage, were trackers not available to me ?



## foreverbroke (6 Oct 2011)

My friend was told that she should have been offered a tracker mortgage when she took out her mortgage and has now been switched onto a tracker (she is delighted).  I took out my mortgage at the same time but was never offered a tracker, should I have been - or should I not have been because Im on a 100% mortgage. Thanks


----------



## Brendan Burgess (6 Oct 2011)

No one had a right to a tracker mortgage. What were your friend's circumstances? They must have given her a reason.

Brendan


----------



## foreverbroke (6 Oct 2011)

Thanks Brendan
I must check with her to be sure but as far as I know she said that she got contacted by the bankl to say she should have been offered a tracker when taking out her mortgage, and now that she had come off fixed rate they were offering it to her. This happened earlier this year.


----------



## Brendan Burgess (6 Oct 2011)

OK

It's likely that she actually signed up for a tracker mortgage.

Then she fixed her rate and so had the right to return to a tracker when the fixed rate expired.

Brendan


----------

